# What to dress the plastic with?



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

Is AG Bumper Gel ok or is there anything that you would recommend?


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

AS Finish, spray on and leave, very nice finish after ten minutes:thumb:


----------



## Bezza (Oct 6, 2010)

I would recommend 303 Aerospace Protectant, its great on plastic, rubber, loads of uses on a car, and it doesn't have that cheap and nasty greasy shiny finish of some cheaper products.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd go with 303 Aerospace as well...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217823

Although AG Vinyl & Rubber Care is another good shout.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi 

I've always used the AG bumper care and works really well mate. 
Can't knock it :thumb:


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

Cheers guys.


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Another vote for 303 Aerospace protectant. :thumb:


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Aerospace 303 is good, but doesn't have enough durability for me.

I perfer Ultima Interior Guard Plus. Pricey, but gives an excellent satin effect and lasts several months.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

georgeandpeppa said:


> AS Finish, spray on and leave, very nice finish after ten minutes:thumb:


Another for Finish for under the bonnet :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

for under the bonnet i like ag vinyl and rubber.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Chemical Guys New look trim gel, awesome product ! Not over expensive and you only need to use the smallest amount to get good coverage, gives a really nice finish and is durable to !


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Once its clean - without a doubt - 303


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

I haven't used that many products but AG Bumper Gel is rubbish.
It looks nice when you apply it, but it simply doesn't last long enough.

Ultima Trim & Tire Guard Plus is way better. It is the best product I've used.


----------



## jacko666 (Aug 31, 2010)

Bezza said:


> I would recommend 303 Aerospace Protectant, its great on plastic, rubber, loads of uses on a car, and it doesn't have that cheap and nasty greasy shiny finish of some cheaper products.


Where can you buy this stuff??


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Used 303,its not bad,but wolfs tyre and trim is much much better as far as looks,durability,ease of application.


----------

